# Cool Story About The Good Old Days In ND



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I thought some of you might find this interesting...Fred Kimble invented choke boring in shotguns which is why he talks a lot about what his gun could do.

*Among the Geese and Sand Hill Cranes in North Dakota*

by Fred Kimble

My Parker No. 10 double gun handled large shot well, putting its charge of No. 1 or No. 2 shot into a 30-inch circle at 40 yards.

I had heard much about the goose shooting in North Dakota, so I took a trip up there. I stopped with a farmer 12 miles north of Dawson, North Dakota. A colony of New York farmers had taken up a tract of land just south of the Manitoba line, and had planted it all in wheat. It was called New York Settlement and my stopping place was the nearest house to the railroad. All the other farmers had to pass the house in going to or from town.

This large tract of wheat was the first in the line of flight of the geese and cranes on their way south and it was a great feeding ground. I stopped with a farmer named Stinchcomb and W.B. Mershon knew him.

Here was a good oppurtunity to try out my parker on long-range shooting and I took advantage of it. I used No. 1 shot. One afternoon, shooting from a pit in a stubble field, between 3 o'clock and sundown , I killed 46 Canada geese and 37 sand hill cranes. Five of the largest geese weighed 16 1/2 pounds each. The total weight of the game shot inside of three hours was over 700 pounds. It filled our wagon box.

I could kill both geese and cranes up to 65 yards and had no trouble killing pair up to 60 yards when straight overhead.

Both the old parker gun and myself decided it was time to go home after putting in a solid month with the geese and cranes. When we arrived at Dawson on the railroad I found the reports had been brought in from day to day by the farmers and to hear them tell it, a goose couldn't fly high enough to get out of reach of that old gun. What it had done to the geese and cranes was the talk of the town. The farmers were supplied first and the game not used by them was shipped to Minneapolis and Chicago. The trip had been successful in every way. In fact, as fine a trip as I ever had in all my career and one never to be forgotten.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

46 CANADAS!!!   
Ever get the feeling your were born a few generations late????
Great story Matt!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Great post Matt, I have a copy of that on my book shelf. :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

*"I had heard much about the goose shooting in North Dakota, so I took a trip up there."*

I didn't know they had the internet back in the 1800's. :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

....so how did they know......? :huh:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hmmm......


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey matt they may have heard of it by word of mouth? I dunno though


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

:toofunny: :toofunny:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:rollin:


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

Matt Jones leme' hear ya say "Ughhhhh Nah Nahh Nah Nahhhhh!!!


----------

